# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  RADARSAT Constellation

## Airicist

Operator - Canadian Space Agency

asc-csa.gc.ca/eng/satellites/radarsat

RADARSAT Constellation on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX RCM mission: Falcon 9 launch and landing

Published on Jun 12, 2019




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched the RADARSAT Constellation Mission (RCM) from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California, on 12 June 2019, at 14:17 UTC UTC (07:17 PDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (Block 5 B1051) landed on SpaceX’s Landing Zone 4 (LZ-4) at Vandenberg Air Force Base. Falcon 9’s first stage for this mission previously supported Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission in March 2019. The RADARSAT Constellation Mission (RCM) consists of three identical C-band Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Earth observation satellites


Falcon 9 Block 5, launch vehicle, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX RCM mission: RADARSAT satellites deployment

Published on Jun 12, 2019




> The three identical Earth observation satellites of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission (RCM) were successfully deployed into Sun-synchronous orbits (SSO) approximately 55 minutes after being launched by a SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket rom Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California, on 12 June 2019, at 14:17 UTC UTC (07:17 PDT). The RADARSAT Constellation Mission (RCM) consists of three identical C-band Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) Earth observation satellites

----------


## Airicist

SpaceX RadarSat launch and landing. Launch through heavy fog

Published on Jun 12, 2019




> Launching through heavy fog, SpaceX Falcon 9 took off at
> 7:17 a.m. PDT, or 14:17 UTC, . The satellites will begin deployment approximately 54 minutes after launch. A backup launch window opens on Thursday, June 13 at 7:17 a.m. PDT, or 14:17 UTC, and closes at 7:30 a.m. PDT, or 14:30 UTC.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage for launch of RADARSAT Constellation Mission previously supported Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission in March 2019. Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage will return to land on SpaceX’s Landing Zone 4 (LZ-4) at Vandenberg Air Force Base.

----------


## Airicist

Deployment of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission satellites

Streamed live Jun 12, 2019




> 2019-06-12 - The three satellites of the RADARSAT Constellation Mission (RCM) will be deployed in space following the launch from the Vandenberg Air Force Base, in California. The satellites will scan our country and its waters daily to help manage our environment and waters. This important data will: help ships navigate safely through Arctic waters, monitor our ecosystems and assist first responders when disasters strike.
> 
> Credits: Canadian Space Agency, SpaceX

----------


## Airicist

Streamed live Jun 12, 2019




> SpaceX is targeting Wednesday, June 12 for launch of RADARSAT Constellation Mission from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California. The primary launch window opens at 7:17 a.m. PDT, or 14:17 UTC, and closes at 7:30 a.m. PDT, or 14:30 UTC. The satellites will begin deployment approximately 54 minutes after launch. A backup launch window opens on Thursday, June 13 at 7:17 a.m. PDT, or 14:17 UTC, and closes at 7:30 a.m. PDT, or 14:30 UTC.
> 
> Falcon 9’s first stage for launch of RADARSAT Constellation Mission previously supported Crew Dragon’s first demonstration mission in March 2019. Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage will return to land on SpaceX’s Landing Zone 4 (LZ-4) at Vandenberg Air Force Base.

----------

